# Prince Charles Vs. Paris Hilton...



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Okay...so the whole "classy" tangent of the Jay Z thread in the clothing forum got me thinking...

The question may be silly at first glance, but, seriously...why do some otherwise intellegent people look up to prince Charles so much, yet regard Paris Hilton as nothing more than a gutter-snipe???

Now, I know that I would start a riot on this forum if I gave my entire opinion of HRH...lets just suffice to say that I think he's an insufferable dork...and Paris...well...you gotta love Paris...

any-who...I know I wont change anybody's mind...but just think about it seriously for a moment...now, In the interest of fair-ness, I thought I'd compose a (very un-sceintific and completely biased) best 2 out of 3 scenario in which I could hopefully make my case for why Paris deserves just as much (if not more) respect than Prince Charles from the intellectual community...

Round 1-

Paris and HRH were both born to families with obscene amounts of wealth (though HRH moreso)...they both loooooooooove to have their pictures taken ALOT...and they both dont really do anything...but at least Paris embraces the fact that she's famous just for being who she is, and doesnt put up such a staunch aristocratic front (although she certainly could if she wanted to). She makes it abundantly clear that she is going to have fun rubbing her status in everybody's faces, so for her honesty...she is awarded a point...

Round 2-

Both of them are a bit familiar to scandal, although in all fairness to HRH, he only had one mistress, whom he later married. Paris has probably racked up numbers that would make most adult film stars do a double take...so for his ability to keep his piccadillos (sp?) to a modest number (or at least out of the public eye) chuckie gets the point...

Round 3-

for the game...

Paris has used her status to influence pop culture; the term "That's hot" has become accepted parliance (sp?) for our time, Pop Stars look up to her (for whatever reason :icon_scratch, she has basically set herself up to become a very efficient marketing machine, and lots of women try to emulate her (wheather they like to admit it or not)...where as Charles just sits around looking all droopy with that dorky crooked-toothed smile all the time...so for being alot smarter than she acts...the point and the game goes to Miss Hilton...

Extra Credit...

and for those of you who need a little extra convincing...










...Food for Thought...


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

Prince Charles was world famous on the day he was born ,he has never needed to self publicise, and probably would be quite happy being a sheep farmer in the Highlands of Scotland, As far as appearance he has never being party to the vagracies of trend or fashion. lets face it you could hardly accuse him of being Bling,appart from his signet ring.

Class unfortunately doesn`t come in a bottle ,you can`t buy it like a fashion accessory,it is either something you learn or it is just there.
just for the record imho I don`t necessarilly think you need money to have class,money just allows one to purchase the outward signs of class, class is more about an approach and view to life than having bespoke suits or in the case of Paris the latest bauble. too many people equate money- class.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Prince Charles is part of a political system, and while he is priveledged it comes at no small cost in public duties and personal restraints. Paris is priveledged with apparently no public restraints or duties. Charles promotes organic, Paris orgasmic. Paris has UGLY feet, legs etc etc if you've bothered with the pantyless flashing photos trying, and failing to mimick Monroe with sleeze instead of sexuallity . Charles dresses well and doesn't flash, even in highland kit. My family history should give me pause, but I think Charles would be an interesting man to hold a conversation with. I stayed all of 5 minutes at a Hilton Hotel. Suffice it to say the Motor Lodge farther down had a bug zapper crackling out of synch with the shorting neon light as it murdered moths, but the sheets were clean and the hallway coke machine charged an honest .50 cents.


----------



## Newton (Oct 6, 2006)

'For being a lot smarter than she acts'?

Really now..


----------



## m kielty (Dec 22, 2005)

GG,

I admire your bravery.

Your premise was doomed from the beginning.

Neither deserve respect from the intellectual community because neither would be where they are except for inherited position.

As for the part about causing a riot, more than likely, you are to be dismissed as a somewhat left leaner with an egalitarian eye.

Orthodoxy creates ossification.

Your stick is poking a hive where the bees have long been gone.

Isn't a piccadillo a musical instrument.:icon_smile:


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

"Orthodoxy creates ossification" Oh? tell that to an orthodox jew, orthodox christian or the orthodoxy of dressing well as promoted on this website.


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> .
> 
> Paris has used her status to influence pop culture; the term "That's hot" has become accepted parliance (sp?) for our time, . . .


Paris Hilton is credited with coining the phrase "that's hot"? This seems unlikely, as it is tantamount to claiming credit for "that's cool," or some other specimen of idiomatic English. However, even if true, it would appear to be a very slender reed upon which to hang a claim of immense cultural influence. Paris would seem to be more the beneficiary of a culture of sluttishness, rather than a creator of such a thing.


----------



## m kielty (Dec 22, 2005)

Kav said:


> "Orthodoxy creates ossification" Oh? tell that to an orthodox jew, orthodox christian or the orthodoxy of dressing well as promoted on this website.


That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I am certainly not a Royal. Hell, I'm not even British however, where do people get off claiming Prince Charles dosen't work...He in fact puts in rather long days of scheduled activity and his appointments are generally booked as far as two years in advance. Much of his effort and substantial amounts of his personal resources are directed into benevolent causes. On the other hand Paris Hilton, other than having that "air headed, blond twit" thing going for her, contributes nothing of value to society. She's just there...taking up space and occassionally creating a bit of a ruckus to get back in the tabloids. Her performance in "The Simple Life," was unfortunately not an act!


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

It is my understanding that Prince Charles contributes significantly to many causes. He is also well educated as opposed to Paris who has only recieved a G.E.D.


----------



## Hedonist (Nov 5, 2006)

m kielty said:


> Your stick is poking a hive where the bees have long been gone.


Agreed.

I'm not fond of either but between Prince Charles and Paris, there is no contest, period.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I think Prince Charles would knock Paris out in the 4th round.

This comparison is at least as valid as the one that started this thread.

(Sorry, Gabba. I usually like and agree with your posts. Please don't be too angry.)


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Actually, I kinda like them both. I rather sympathized with HRH in having do deal with that neurotic, difficult first wife of his. He seems like a thoughtful, decent, conscientious chap although he probably wouldn't like me if we knew each other, I suspect.

As for Paris, for all the obloquy she receives, I have considerable respect for her. With not much talent beyond a famous name and good looks, she has been a very shrewd self-promoter. Not content with with the certainty of inherited wealth, she has made her name a househod word and used her looks and notoriety to get all manner of endorsement and promotional deals, acting gigs and the like that net her a very tidy seven-figure income annually. As one of my best buddies once said, "I hope Paris Hilton ends up richer than Oprah!"


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

I think while one has to give a certain grudging respect to Paris due to her shrewd parleying of nothing more than a famous name and now famous sex tape into quite a brand, one has to sneer at the public that this brand is geared towards and so readily consumes.

Regards


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

If Prince Charles had even a smidgen of the kind of pop culture power Paris Hilton commands armies of eighth grade boys would be demanding double-breasted suits for Christmas.

Paris Hilton is a walking petri dish. Our culture gets the icons it deserves. Omoigawwd, that's like sooo hot.


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> If Prince Charles had even a smidgen of the kind of pop culture power Paris Hilton commands armies of eighth grade boys would be demanding double-breasted suits for Christmas.
> 
> Paris Hilton is a walking petri dish. Our culture gets the icons it deserves. Omoigawwd, that's like sooo hot.


I fully agree.

Prince Charles does, by the way, promote charity and I can't remember him promoting his name by flaunting his willie in public (as Paris did).


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Gents,

Say what you will about Charles but he did get an education, serve honorably in the Royal Navy and engages in philanthropy. Yes he has had his less than stellar moments but who among could withstand such public scrutiny without revealing a blemish or two.

Paris Hilton is a disgrace and her parents deserve ridicule and scorn for raising such a vapid and ignorant girl. And she isn't even that pretty. Let us also chide the American public for their continuted interest in this Hilton creature - was it Mencken who said that no one ever went broke underestimating the American public?

Conrad Hilton must be turning over in his grave. More reason to stay at Starwood properties.

Karl


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I saw video of Charles fly-casting. He knew what he was doing. 

And the Prince takes what appears to be an insurmountable lead in this highly silly exercise. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Albert said:


> Prince Charles does, by the way, promote charity and I can't remember him promoting his name by flaunting his willie in public (as Paris did).


Although from what Paris has placed on film, if HRH were to flaunt his willie, Paris would know exactly what to do with it....while talking on a cell phone. Amazing.


----------



## m kielty (Dec 22, 2005)

Kav said:


> "... orthodoxy of dressing well as promoted on this website.'


I don't think style is an orthodoxy unless you try to codifiy and enforce the rules.


Albert said:


> I fully agree.
> 
> Prince Charles does, by the way, promote charity and I can't remember him promoting his name by flaunting his willie in public (as Paris did).


Prince Charles does promote a range of charities.
He is quite old school in this way.It's the one thing I like about him.

Paris works just as hard as the Prince does.
She is constantly having to maintain the thing known as _Paris_.

Paris doesn't have a willie, she showed me.:icon_smile:


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

jpeirpont said:


> He is also well educated as opposed to Paris who has only recieved a G.E.D.


hopefully I'm not pouring _petrol_ on a campfire here...but...that's basically my point...First off, my viewpoint is that education and intelegence are in no way to be confused as the same thing (the wealthiest man in the world is a college dropout, but that's topic for another discussion)...Paris may be seen as uneducated or whatever, but she has been able to market herself very successfully, without the benefit of so much as a high school diploma...pretty impressive when you consider what she earns just for being her...

It's not that I dislike HRH _per-se_ (he's not my favorite, but I dont know the guy, so maybe if I met him he'd turn out to be an okay fella)...but, I just honetly am curious as to why he deserves the admiration of the same people who look at Miss Hilton as trash...They may use their status differently, but they both enjoy the benefits of it, and they both got it the same way...


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

The Gabba Goul said:


> hopefully I'm not pouring _petrol_ on a campfire here...but...that's basically my point...First off, my viewpoint is that education and intelegence are in no way to be confused as the same thing (the wealthiest man in the world is a college dropout, but that's topic for another discussion)...Paris may be seen as uneducated or whatever, but she has been able to market herself very successfully, without the benefit of so much as a high school diploma...pretty impressive when you consider what she earns just for being her...
> 
> It's not that I dislike HRH _per-se_ (he's not my favorite, but I don't know the guy, so maybe if I met him he'd turn out to be an okay fella)...but, I just honetly am curious as to why he deserves the admiration of the same people who look at Miss Hilton as trash...They may use their status differently, but they both enjoy the benefits of it, and they both got it the same way...


But the richest man in the world did get accepted in the best college in the world. A world of difference between that and a G.E.D. 
I guess that's where we differ the ability to market yourself, especially in the vulgar manner she has, doesn't impress me. Being a philanthropist and serving you country does impress me and there is were the Prince leave Paris in the dust.


----------



## m kielty (Dec 22, 2005)

The Gabba Goul said:


> hopefully I'm not pouring _petrol_ on a campfire here...but...that's basically my point...First off, my viewpoint is that education and intelegence are in no way to be confused as the same thing (the wealthiest man in the world is a college dropout, but that's topic for another discussion)...Paris may be seen as uneducated or whatever, but she has been able to market herself very successfully, without the benefit of so much as a high school diploma...pretty impressive when you consider what she earns just for being her...
> 
> It's not that I dislike HRH _per-se_ (he's not my favorite, but I dont know the guy, so maybe if I met him he'd turn out to be an okay fella)...but, I just honetly am curious as to why he deserves the admiration of the same people who look at Miss Hilton as trash...They may use their status differently, but they both enjoy the benefits of it, and they both got it the same way...


So far you have two sticks rubbing together, no flames.

Both of these individuals are sad in their own way.

Paris is a commodity that is being marketed as such.
From what I've read it is her father that's driving the process.

Charles has no choice, he has to be the Prince regardless.
He is born to the position
He can never reinvent himself.

Paris can disappear from the public eye whenever she chooses, Charles is to be always scrutinized in the public eye.

Where does the need for intelligence come into play here?

I don't think either deserves any admiration.
They need our sympathy.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

cufflink44 said:


> Paris flaunted her willie in public? I guess I missed that story.


Thats a few stories.


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

cufflink44 said:


> Paris flaunted her willie in public? I guess I missed that story.


Well, the female equivalent, of course.

I'm tempted to link the picture (vital parts blacked out), but I'm afraid that some administrators might find that rather inappropriate.


----------



## nation (Jul 30, 2005)

I really doubt that Paris has "marketed" herself. I think she does what she wants, and people throw money at her to do it. Further, I do not think she has fans. People follow her career not to emulate her, but to make fun of her. I suspect that many pay attention to her, waiting for her to fail. You may say that she is laughing all the way to the bank--but since she doesn't really need the money, she is just deluding herself with her own opinion of her self.

Charles, on the other hand, does what monarchs do: goes to charity events. I don't much pay attention to him, nor did I pay attention to Princess Di. I thought the irony of the movie "The Queen", was that the public wanted to change the rules of the monarchy to honor Di, when the only reason that anyone cared for her was because of the monarchy. Imagine the headlines without her title: "cute 22 year old baby sitter campaigns for AIDS awareness"

So my take: Charles is meaningless; Paris is meaningless. I look at articles about HRH to see what he is wearing (his valets have taste); but I don't read what Charles has to say (who cares?) I read the articles about Paris for a good laugh. I guess it makes me feel good to know there are such insipid people around.

Paris has absolutely no impact on society, except for giving all a good chuckle. Charles can raise awareness for the good of society--and he sometimes stumbles into doing that. (Di was very much responsible for AIDS awareness--she went to hospitals, held and kissed AIDS patients and Children--and thus taught the masses that AIDS was not passed by casual contact. While Di was a mess as a person, she did contribute this) So, meaningless celebrity can have a positive impact on society. Charles understands this, Paris does not know what the word "positive" means.

So my vote is Charles.


----------



## outrigger (Aug 12, 2006)

nation said:


> I really doubt that Paris has "marketed" herself. I think she does what she wants, and people throw money at her to do it. Further, I do not think she has fans. People follow her career not to emulate her, but to make fun of her. I suspect that many pay attention to her, waiting for her to fail. You may say that she is laughing all the way to the bank--but since she doesn't really need the money, she is just deluding herself with her own opinion of her self.
> 
> Charles, on the other hand, does what monarchs do: goes to charity events. I don't much pay attention to him, nor did I pay attention to Princess Di. I thought the irony of the movie "The Queen", was that the public wanted to change the rules of the monarchy to honor Di, when the only reason that anyone cared for her was because of the monarchy. Imagine the headlines without her title: "cute 22 year old baby sitter campaigns for AIDS awareness"
> 
> ...


Pretty much, my sentiments too.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

JLibourel said:


> Actually, I kinda like them both. I rather sympathized with HRH in having do deal with that neurotic, difficult first wife of his. He seems like a thoughtful, decent, conscientious chap.


It is indeed refreshing to finally see someone offering an honest observation of Diana, absent the rose colored glasses..a feat yet to be accomplished by most in the media!


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Isn't it obvious that they're both useless parasites?

I do what I can to avoid any news of the English royal family, or any other royalty for that matter. Unfortunately, my wife doesn't share my view, so I have been subjected to more information about them than I would like. For those who have been praising the pretender to the throne of the Prince of Wales, I understand that on the day of his marriage to Diana Spencer he informed her that he had been carrying on a years' long affair with the woman he is now married to and he intended to continue with it. Setting aside the fact that Diana knew what she was getting into, so she volunteered for what happened to her, wouldn't you agree that his carrying on an adulterous affair during the entire length of his marriage disqualifies from the respect of the world?


----------



## outrigger (Aug 12, 2006)

jackmccullough said:


> Isn't it obvious that they're both useless parasites?


Charles isn't a parasite, or useless. He does more than his fair share for British business, and charity alike. 
And keeps a fairly, low profile while doing so.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Nation:

If you think Paris has no impact you have obviously missed the plethora of bubble-headed females that are suddenly sporting dogs as fashion statements. No, sadly Paris does have an impact.


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> If you think Paris has no impact you have obviously missed the plethora of bubble-headed females that are suddenly sporting dogs as fashion statements. No, sadly Paris does have an impact.


To be honest, I wouldn't exactly call this an "impact". The aforementioned female individuals would find some other tasteless obscenity to publicly demonstrate their complete cretinism.


----------



## Hedonist (Nov 5, 2006)

Albert,

girls like her make a negative impact. Did you ever get to hear the song from PINK - Stupid Girls? Watch the MTV video, it's quite funny (and disappointing at the same time).


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Albert said:


> To be honest, I wouldn't exactly call this an "impact". The aforementioned female individuals would find some other tasteless obscenity to publicly demonstrate their complete cretinism.


Albert:

That single instance of modelling behaviour was not meant to be an exhaustive list, merely the most visually identifiable instance that came to my mind. It was meant to be representative of the many instances that one could list. I do agree that youth culture will be swayed by someone or another, but at this point in time, Paris is one of the trend setters and I would question anyone that denies this.

Regards


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


> Albert:
> ... but at this point in time, Paris is one of the trend setters and I would question anyone that denies this.
> 
> Regards


Fortunately not for anybody I know. Does she influence anyone over the age of say, 30?


----------



## Hedonist (Nov 5, 2006)

mpcsb said:


> Fortunately not for anybody I know. Does she influence anyone over the age of say, 30?


Fortunately NO


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

mpcsb said:


> Fortunately not for anybody I know. Does she influence anyone over the age of say, 30?


Actually, I think I know someone over 30 that is influenced by her. Not surprisingly, she is from a much lower SES, vapid, blonde, and attractive in a cheap, bubble gum popping kind of way. She managed to marry a trust fund baby of my aquaintance. She wears a heavy dose of hot pink and has taken to carrying around a newly aquired little dog in a purse, and is constantly on the cell phone for no apparent reason other than to be on the cell phone. She was actually who I was thinking of when I posted that earlier. I am sure that in a few years, as gravity takes its toll, she will find herself replaced with a newer version.


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> Actually, I think I know someone over 30 that is influenced by her. Not surprisingly, she is from a much lower SES, vapid, blonde, and attractive in a cheap, bubble gum popping kind of way. She managed to marry a trust fund baby of my aquaintance. She wears a heavy dose of hot pink and has taken to carrying around a newly aquired little dog in a purse, and is constantly on the cell phone for no apparent reason other than to be on the cell phone. She was actually who I was thinking of when I posted that earlier. I am sure that in a few years, as gravity takes its toll, she will find herself replaced with a newer version.


How charming! I know a similar case. Profited quite a bit from the generous divorce settlement laws nowadays...


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Albert said:


> To be honest, I wouldn't exactly call this an "impact". The aforementioned female individuals would find some other tasteless obscenity to publicly demonstrate their complete cretinism.


I hardly consider having a pet lap dog and carrying it about to be a "tasteless obscenity" as long as the dogs are well cared for. Besides, I have seen women carrying tiny dogs in purses for years in Beverly Hills. I think it would be cute if my wife could do that with our dog, but since our new b#tch weighs 118 pounds, I think it would be beyond her capabilities, workout buff though my wife is...or my waning capabilities for that matter.

Jackmccullough: "Pretender to the throne of the Prince of Wales"? That was a new one on me? I've been aware of Jacobites most of my life, but are there any claimants to the throne of Wales of certifiable pedigree from the old Welsh princely lines?


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

And don't forget that he has at least tried to be a good father to William and Harry who, despite some definite missteps, seem like they will become responsible adults. God help the child that Paris spawns.


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

JLibourel said:


> I hardly consider having a pet lap dog and carrying it about to be a "tasteless obscenity" as long as the dogs are well cared for. Besides, I have seen women carrying tiny dogs in purses for years in Beverly Hills.


Wayfarer stressed the fashion accessory aspect. If keeping an animal as a mere fashion accessory is not obscene, I'm not sure what is...


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Just think of the lovely designer purse that you could commission to carry your new pooch. Hopefully there would be a bit of room left for her wallet and makeup kit!


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

Just as I as if Girl Scout cookies are made with real Girl Scouts, 
are these purses made out of real lap dogs?


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

mpcsb said:


> Just as I as if Girl Scout cookies are made with real Girl Scouts,
> are these purses made out of real lap dogs?


In that vein, has anyone else noticed canned tuna has never tasted quite as good since it went "dolphin free"?


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


> In that vein, has anyone else noticed canned tuna has never tasted quite as good since it went "dolphin free"?


Ohhhh, good one. Never did understand the whole dolphin thing anyway.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Albert said:


> Wayfarer stressed the fashion accessory aspect. If keeping an animal as a mere fashion accessory is not obscene, I'm not sure what is...


As long as the dog is well cared for, I don't see any obscenity in it. Men do much the same thing. As one dog-wise friend put it, to many men who keep big, tough dogs they are giant phallic extensions!

In the case of the girls who carry the dogs about with them, at least the dogs get much more stimulation and have more interesting lives than a great many dogs who pass nearly all their time confined to back yards, in cramped kennel runs or tethered to trees or posts.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I would love to be the paparazzi who picture's Paris's pup leaving a purse pile.


----------



## m kielty (Dec 22, 2005)

mpcsb said:


> Ohhhh, good one. Never did understand the whole dolphin thing anyway.


If you don't understand the problem why did you think it was a "good one"?

The Prince knows.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

m kielty said:


> If you don't understand the problem why did you think it was a "good one"?
> 
> The Prince knows.


Maybe because the pc folks made such a big deal about it, sort of like the big fuss over fox hunting or duck liver pate. Just because an animal is cute or fuzzy or any other human attribute you want to give it, a big deal is made over killing/hunting/eating it. Oh poor Bambi, poorThumper, poor dolphin, but it's cows are ok? Hippo-critical thinking IMO.


----------



## m kielty (Dec 22, 2005)

mpcsb said:


> Maybe because the pc folks made such a big deal about it, sort of like the big fuss over fox hunting or duck liver pate. Just because an animal is cute or fuzzy or any other human attribute you want to give it, a big deal is made over killing/hunting/eating it. Oh poor Bambi, poorThumper, poor dolphin, but it's cows are ok? Hippo-critical thinking IMO.


OK.....


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*a very lucky woman...*



nation said:


> Paris has absolutely no impact on society, except for giving all a good chuckle.


She is young, rich and famous... she has everything.

She is an object of exploitation... a very lucky woman, indeed.

...from paris (average people are still struggling)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2005)

If push came to shove, I would probably prefer to sleep with Paris.


----------



## Khnelben (Feb 18, 2005)

*You shouldn't really be...*

comparing them.

They are both famous, and Paris is not as bad as most people think (or that stupid).

There was a great GQ interview with her in the UK in September.

Charles is misunderstood (often) but he did a lot good for different people (starting from that fellow in the Pakistani jail and urban youngsters).

He is rich and privileged, he is trying to give something to the world for the good the world did to him.

He once said that for a fellow with no clear job description , he has to create one, and it may be as wide as it may be narrow (some of his relatives are not too much on the work front).

AND once and for all, he does not take money from British taxpayers, but pays taxes himself and runs a private estate, the Duchy.

Andrey


----------



## m kielty (Dec 22, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> If push came to shove, I would probably prefer to sleep with Paris.


Your not sure?


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

Paris is what she is, HRH is what he has to be.

Oh yea, he is better dressed than she is.


----------

